# My keeper!



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

Out of my Tri litters this girl stole my heart! Her ears need work but i just couldnt let her go!


I'll post a photo of her brother who I will pair her to a little later. he has great ears <3


----------



## TwinkleToes (May 17, 2014)

Pretty girl!


----------

